# indemnités covid et pole emploi



## chantalounette (3 Août 2022)

_Bonjour ,les indemnités de chomage partiel touchées en 2020  sont elle a déclarer en plus du salaire brut a pole emploi au moment du licenciement...merci beaucoup_


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

la période en chômage partiel ne sera pas prise en compte pour le calcul du montant de l'indemnisation mais sera retenue dans la durée d'affiliation. 

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
'attestation PE devra mentionner les mois (ou périodes) en chômage partiel (avec annotation dans la colonne de droite que c'est une période de chômage partiel). 

Voici ma fiche Unédic à se sujet

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## chantalounette (4 Août 2022)

*bonjour ,merci infiniment pour votre réactivité .*


----------



## chantalounette (4 Août 2022)

A votre avis peut on le notifier a la main ,car sur les nouvelles attestations simplifié des particuliers employeurs cette case n'existe plus   ...


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Août 2022)

Quelle case n'existe plus ?


----------



## chantalounette (5 Août 2022)

bonjour ,celle ou l'on précise les variations de  salaire brut est plus élevé. .congés payés ,chomage partiel ect


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Août 2022)

Bah si elle existe toujours.... Je vais finir 2 contrats et les PE m'ont déjà remis les attestations. Cette case existe toujours.


----------



## chantalounette (5 Août 2022)

sur mon attestation simplifié dans la rubrique des salaires, c'est les salaires des 25 derniers mois et cette case n'apparait plus ,ça m'embete un  peu


----------



## chantalounette (5 Août 2022)

je pense que je vais laisser comme ça ,et le jour ou j'aurai besoin de je joindrais mes attestation de chomage partiel..


----------



## chantalounette (5 Août 2022)

Re moi, je viens d'avoir pole emploi au téléphone  ils me confirment qu'il n'existe qu'une version attestation simplifié ,celle avec les 25 derniers moi travaillés et 37 mois  pou les salariés agés  de  plus de 53 ans  au moment de la rupture


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Août 2022)

L'attestation, quand elle est sous format papier comporte 36 lignes + le dernier mois.
Et selon l'âge de l'ass mat on remplit tout et POLE EMPLOI ne retient que ce qui les intéresse : 24 ou 36 mois.

Et sur l'attestation papier, la colonne de droite pour les observations existe toujours.


----------

